# Is ANYTHING "neutral" in the universe?



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 8, 2006)

Is there *anything*, material or immaterial, that is neutral? If so, what and why? This is intentionally vague for a reason (mainly so there can be only two poll options). This includes anything from feelings to laws to peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 9, 2006)

John McCain?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2006)

Switzerland?


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## py3ak (Jun 9, 2006)

Taken discretely something may appear to be neutral; but nothing in fact ever is thus isolated from context.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 9, 2006)

* Is ANYTHING "neutral" in the universe?*



> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> John McCain?





> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> Switzerland?





> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_


----------



## satz (Jun 9, 2006)

Perhaps it would be more helpful if you got a little more specific?

I think there 'neutral' things in the universe, if you include purely physical items like you example of a peanut butter sandwich.

I don't see how anything non-living could be seen as anything other than neutral.


----------



## satz (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> Switzerland?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 9, 2006)

If you put Marshmallow fluff on a peanut butter sandwhich then it becomes a Fluffernutter. They are really good.

As I see it, all of "inanimate" creation obeys the laws that God set up that govern them. Rocks don't rebel against the law God established that causes objects to gravitate toward one another. Hence, when you let go of a rock it falls to the ground. Hence, inanimate objects are in obedience to God.

As for animate objects, let's take the bird. It does not rebel against God but acts according to the instinct that God created in it. Christ told us to consider the birds of the air. The bird works diligently all day long trying to find food and build its nest. It works and works. When it can't find food, it doesn't curse God. It just continues to work. When it is done gathering food for the day it rests. It doesn't worry about tomorrow and build up storehouses for its worms and say to itself: "Self, you now have enough worms, let your heart be content." No, the bird obeys God and acts according to how he is created.

As for men, I assume you know that I don't think any man is neutral.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 9, 2006)

My take would be that after God created the universe he declared it good. After the fall there were things that had been previously good but are now tainted by the stain and corruption of sin. So everything is either good or tainted in some way. 

Furthermore, in that God is sovereign over all things, (there is no rogue atom), there is a purpose that is for the good of the Kingdom in everything.

[Edited on 6-9-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm laughing so hard right now Bob! Not at your answer but YOUR AVATAR IS HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Preach (Jun 9, 2006)

God interprets the facts of the universe. We reinterpret God's original interpretation of the facts. Gabe, are you thinking of VanTil and Bahnsen's teaching regarding suppoded "nuetrality" and the idea of "brute facts"? 
-Bobby-


----------



## caddy (Jun 9, 2006)

Mighty Fine analogy there with the Birds ! 



> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> If you put Marshmallow fluff on a peanut butter sandwhich then it becomes a Fluffernutter. They are really good.
> 
> As I see it, all of "inanimate" creation obeys the laws that God set up that govern them. Rocks don't rebel against the law God established that causes objects to gravitate toward one another. Hence, when you let go of a rock it falls to the ground. Hence, inanimate objects are in obedience to God.
> ...


----------



## Shaffer (Jun 9, 2006)

This may or may not apply. But doesn't James 1:18 say that the church of Christ is 'a kind of firstfruits of His creatures'? Does this imply that all of God's creation (animate or inanimate) has been corrupted. Just a thought.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddy_
> Mighty Fine analogy there with the Birds !
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I wish it was my original observation....


----------

